

Don’t Overnegotiate: Here’s a Good Starting Salary Strategy - showsover
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140722140006-44558-don-t-overnegotiate-here-s-a-good-starting-salary-strategy?trk=tod-home-art-list-small_3

======
showsover
She obviously has everything to win to tell people to start with a lower wage.
But she mentioned this:

>To emphasize how eager the young woman was to work, she even offered my
colleague to waive her wages. Since that didn’t feel right, they decided on a
basic salary to start with and agreed to have an evaluation after 6 months and
after 1 year.

But I doubt that not paying somebody is legal here in Belgium, and an
evaluation after 6 months and 1 year is pretty standard.

